# Traditional Indian war axe (wall-hanger replica) - adding an edge



## Drayquan (Jan 28, 2019)

Clicking on the below short video links will go to imgur, the links are to a "before vid, at 7 sec", and an "after vid, at 13 sec"
Posting to show off work done on what was essentially a "PADDLE" that shared a resemblance to an ages old traditional Indian war axe.

Fully round edge, not just blunt! ..This was a fun project.

Full length snapshot:






Before (7 sec clip) - ridiculosly fat slab of metal 
https://imgur.com/3AARGkP

After (13 sec clip)
https://imgur.com/9fQbvPT

It seems this forum likes imgur for photos but not for short 6-12 second video clips, so...
Using imgur specifically, is there a way to embed short < 15 sec vid clips right in here?


----------

